# Clínicas MTB en el país



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola,

Alguien sabe si existen opciones de clínicas de MTB en México? Tengo tiempo con curiosidad de ir a alguna. Pero de esas donde realmente el tipo sabe de MTB y no es un maestro de spinning o rutero haciendo una lana extra en la quincena.

La alternativa de ir a Colorado por las de Lee Mcormak está fuera de mi bolsillo quiere gastar en eso!!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

No conozco de ninguna aquí en México. Tienes dos alternativas. 
1) Unirte a un equipo. Ellos te pueden ayudar

Y la que más me late....
2) Comprar el libro de Brian y Lee. Yo lo tengo y desde la primera hojeada mejoró mi técnica. Ahora mi técnica es sustancialmente mejor. Este es un libro que leeras una y otra vez..............._y si llamas ahora te incluiremos un revolucionario asiento para tu bicileta!!! Llama ahora!!!_:thumbsup:

Mastering Mountain Bike Skills - 2nd Edition: Brian Lopes, Lee McCormack: 9780736083713: Amazon.com: Books

Y por $15 dolares no te puedes equivocar.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Gracias por las sugerencias! El libro ya lo tengo y lo he leído, pero no deja de ser lectura donde no tienes el feedback de alguien viendo tu posición y viendo en qué fallas.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

unos chavos de gdl estan dando cursos incluso van a mexico se llaman fox rocks buscalos en facebook
https://www.facebook.com/frcamp?fref=ts


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

No se que nivel quieras, pero también Jorge de Avila da cursos. Busca en Account Suspended


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Tiempo que no entraba al foro. Gracias por las sugerencias.

Con Jorge, en una ocasión acompañé a un amigo donde los guiamos a él y unos de sus clientes en una rodada por acá. No que crea que tiene el nivel de los clientes de esa ocasión, pero creo que busco una experiencia un poco más AM (de all mountain, je ,que en español se puede interpretar por otra cosa).

Investigaré algo más del grupo de Gdl, tengo tiempo con ganas de ir por allá y en el link ver los cascos full face inspira un poco. Lástima que soy anti-FB entonces tengo que ver que puedo averiguar sobre ellos sin suscribirme


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Mira hay buenos DVD pero ultimamente me encontre este video y se me hizo de Poca, checalo mientra te encuentro los nombres de los dvd que valen la pena.

MBUK Technique DVD Skills For Thrills.mov - YouTube


----------



## afloresd (Sep 24, 2008)

Yo ya tome un curso con los chavos de fox rock camps, muy recomendable, ya había leído los dos libros de lee Mac kormack y brian lopes, y visto casi todos los vídeos de mtb tips, mtbuk, etc., etc. Sin embargo, nada como la instrucción en vivo, ya que tu puedes creer que lo estas haciendo bien, pero si alguien te observa y te retroalimenta al momento es mucho mejor, si apenas inicias o si tienes mucho tiempo rodando, su técnica de enseñanza te ahorrara almenos algunas caídas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

afloresd said:


> ...... su técnica de enseñanza te ahorrara al menos algunas caídas.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y fracturas...... mi estimado Alex.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Si lo que buscas es mas AM, Zamir de Crossmountain en Guadalajara te puede dar un curso personalizado de acuerdo a tus necesidades


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Yo acabo de tomar el curso básico con foxrocks éramos dos familias un total de 8 personas de los 9 a los 45 años 

Muy recomendable excelente instrucción y los niños subieron su manejo increíble


----------



## Claudia VR (Jun 14, 2013)

Mountain bike School & Adventure Travel Tours‎
Si no eres fan del FB aqui los encuentras tambien


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Baja Bici Aventura


----------

